# Mattiponi Kennel Club, Manassas VA?



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone going to these shows? We will be in VA for my niece's college graduation and taking advantage of being in the area so we are hitting the shows 5/21 & 5/22.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We usually do, but we will just have gotten back from Weimaraner Nationals in Ohio.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nope. Preparing for closing on the house and taking Jon to Philly for his testing for the PA State Police


----------

